# gifts for doctor and staff.



## mollyb44

Brought over some xmas gifts for my doctor and her staff. They were all so excited and appreciative. It was just tissue covers, little hand warmers and coin purses that I had made. I made the doctor a remote holder for her lounge chair, or what ever she wants to use it for.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


----------



## chubs

I think that was very nice of you. Sometimes it's the little things that are most used and appreciated..


----------



## no1girl

mollyb44 said:


> Brought over some xmas gifts for my doctor and her staff. They were all so excited and appreciative. It was just tissue covers, little hand warmers and coin purses that I had made. I made the doctor a remote holder for her lounge chair, or what ever she wants to use it for.


That is very thoughtful and generous of you!


----------



## maryjaye

Great idea and beautiful pieces!


----------



## vikicooks

I gave small gifts to the people who take care of my mother, just to say Thank You. I am sure they received other gifts also, but why should that stop me from showing my appreciation for their care. The gifts you gave were very thoughtful.


----------



## Gaildh

Verythoughtful and am sure much appreciated


----------



## 4578

kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


It is the thought that counts. She thought about her dr. and staff. If you want to give to some one whom you think does not get any gifts, you can.


----------



## Naneast

Lovely gifts.. Very thoughtful of you.. :thumbup:


----------



## Im.a.knitter

It was very considerate of you to give a little gift to your doctor and her staff. I wonder how many others were as thoughtful.


----------



## sam0767

Very thoughtful of you and I am very sure they were very appreciated. &#128521;


----------



## Viwstitcher

Very thoughtful. It's as important to acknowledge kindness and good care to those in our everyday lives as it is to give to those in need. Everyone likes to be appreciated.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


That was inappropriate and quite frankly none of your business.


----------



## marg 123

Lovely gifts. Very thoughtful of you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Who said she didn't???


kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

Lovely gifts. I'm sure they were very mch appreciated. Nice work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyb44

kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


Just to set the record straight, I was a medical assistant for 19 years in different doctors offices. We took a lot abuse from a lot of patients and the doctors. Then there were the few that were nice to use and would bring us things in appreciation for what we do and what we had to put up with. It meant a lot to us to know that someone cared enugh to go out of their way to show that they cared. They would bring in a home made cake, pizza, donuts, ect. It would make our day. Now it is my turn to show appreciation to my doctor and her staff for what they do for me. 
Try it, the next time you go to the doctors bring them some cookies. You may get better service too. They work very hard and deserve to be recognized for their hard work.

Molly


----------



## luree

So thoughtful of you .


----------



## SharonT

These are very thoughtful gifts. They are really nice!


----------



## WendyMargaret

mollyb44 said:


> Just to set the record straight, I was a medical assistant for 19 years in different doctors offices. We took a lot abuse from a lot of patients and the doctors. Then there were the few that were nice to use and would bring us things in appreciation for what we do and what we had to put up with. It meant a lot to us to know that someone cared enugh to go out of their way to show that they cared. They would bring in a home made cake, pizza, donuts, ect. It would make our day. Now it is my turn to show appreciation to my doctor and her staff for what they do for me.
> Try it, the next time you go to the doctors bring them some cookies. You may get better service too. They work very hard and deserve to be recognized for their hard work.
> 
> Molly


Ditto


----------



## Sjlegrandma

kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


How rude.


----------



## SouthernGirl

those are such thoughtful gifts and lovely


----------



## janis blondel

I am a retired nurse and can assure you this will mean a lot to these nurses and the doctor. What a lovely thought.


----------



## JandiKnits

That was very thoughtful of you! I have two close relatives who are doctors and they get MANY edible gifts at Christmas time and neither of them eat sweets, so they give the sweets to their staff, who eat them and then wish they hadn't! Lovely knitted gifts would be greatly appreciated and the fact that you, a grateful patient, made them is just icing on the cake (speaking of sweets!).


----------



## edithann

Your gifts are lovely and this was very thoughtful of you. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC

bigtimeyarnie said:


> That was inappropriate and quite frankly none of your business.


I agree......honestly, some people.


----------



## Corndolly

That was a very kind thing to do, I bet they were very pleased with them.


----------



## LondonChris

I think that was very kind of you.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter

Very nice of you. Everyone appreciates being appreciated!


----------



## Jstitches

Love your gifts and thoughtfulness. Can you tell me what you used in your hand warmers. I would like to make a pair for myself as my hands get cold and I have arthritis in my right hand.


----------



## Bobbieknits67

That was very sweet of you to think of your DR, and her staff.
Great gifts, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Reader

What??? Why bother with that kind of response when someone does something nice. She can gift to whomever she wants!


----------



## Wroclawnice

Very thoughtful of you. I buy cookies and gift cards for mine Drs.


----------



## gracieanne

How lovely and kind of you!


----------



## budasha

I always give my doctor and his receptionist something for Christmas and my husband did the same for his. They were very appreciative. My husband thought a lot of his doctor and once when we were at an auction, he saw a print of a child playing the part of a doctor. He immediately thought of his own and bought the print for him. It still hangs on the wall in the doctor's office. My doctor works long hours and takes on emergency at the hospital because the newer young doctors don't want to work weekends. In my opinion, they deserve a lot more than we can give.


----------



## Pattez

How nice I worked in a dr's office & certainly didn't expect anything but was always grateful for small individual gifts like you took time to make.


----------



## Honey Meadows

Must be a wry good doctor. We took DH's cardiologist Ginger-Molasses cookies. I so appreciate all they do for him.


----------



## Nana5

Dr.'s and staff are people who take care of you all year long, to show appreciate is the best gift of all and you did that with your time and effort in creating the gifts you gave them! "Some gifts are big, others are small.....but, gifts from the heart are the BEST gifts of all!! Well done!


----------



## fshinbaum

How thoughtful of MollyB44 to show her doctor and staff that she appreciates them enough to give them gifts and handmade gifts to boot! Maybe next time she's making small gifts she can make a bandage for your bleeding heart!


----------



## JLEIGH

So thoughtful of you!


----------



## mamanacy

BC said:


> It is the thought that counts. She thought about her dr. and staff. If you want to give to some one whom you think does not get any gifts, you can.


Strange comment?????? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## mamanacy

bigtimeyarnie said:


> That was inappropriate and quite frankly none of your business.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

It was a lovely "thank you" to people who deserve a pat on the back for going the extra mile.

Why would negative comments be in order? this was a kind gesture.


----------



## Cdambro

Very nice gifts for them. I know from many years in a doctor's office that the staff always appreciated gifts from patients or families.


----------



## Melindaz

That is so sweet of you to think of the whole staff.


----------



## kdpa07734

Very kind of you. It's nice to feel appreciated.


----------



## Deri

Your gifts are lovely and it was very thoughtful of you to give them to the doctors and staff.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice gifts.


----------



## mopa2282

Very kind of you.


----------



## Louette

BC said:


> It is the thought that counts. She thought about her dr. and staff. If you want to give to some one whom you think does not get any gifts, you can.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish

BC said:


> It is the thought that counts. She thought about her dr. and staff. If you want to give to some one whom you think does not get any gifts, you can.


Right..that was very thoughtful and a nice little "thank you"


----------



## Louette

kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


Did you not receive any gifts on Christmas? I hope someone showed you the same kindness as the o.p. did for her doctor and staff.


----------



## AmandaDB

I am sure your Dr and staff appreciate your kind thoughts. I work at a Dr's surgery and we really appreciate the gifts given to us so thank you


----------



## tweeter

very nice gifts


----------



## brdlvr27

This was so thoughtful of you - to spend your time to make handmade items for each one of them was absolutely what everyone should do when they are able to. It means so much to everyone receiving them. Bless you!


----------



## Ranger

I was a medical secretary for many years. Every little gift like this was greatly appreciated.


----------



## mzmom1

kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


Why don't you say something nice, or nothing at all?


----------



## PatofWi

How very thoughtful of you :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

Very nice thoughtful gifts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Myrle

mollyb44 said:


> Just to set the record straight, I was a medical assistant for 19 years in different doctors offices. We took a lot abuse from a lot of patients and the doctors. Then there were the few that were nice to use and would bring us things in appreciation for what we do and what we had to put up with. It meant a lot to us to know that someone cared enugh to go out of their way to show that they cared. They would bring in a home made cake, pizza, donuts, ect. It would make our day. Now it is my turn to show appreciation to my doctor and her staff for what they do for me.
> Try it, the next time you go to the doctors bring them some cookies. You may get better service too. They work very hard and deserve to be recognized for their hard work.
> 
> Molly


Good on you Molly - having the experience you have had in your work place means you know better than most people what is appropriate. Thankful people who realise that staff need acknowledgement are what makes peoples jobs worthwhile.


----------



## curlyq

mollyb44 said:


> Just to set the record straight, I was a medical assistant for 19 years in different doctors offices. We took a lot abuse from a lot of patients and the doctors. Then there were the few that were nice to use and would bring us things in appreciation for what we do and what we had to put up with. It meant a lot to us to know that someone cared enugh to go out of their way to show that they cared. They would bring in a home made cake, pizza, donuts, ect. It would make our day. Now it is my turn to show appreciation to my doctor and her staff for what they do for me.
> Try it, the next time you go to the doctors bring them some cookies. You may get better service too. They work very hard and deserve to be recognized for their hard work.Molly


Very well said. As someone who works in a chiropractic clinic, I can verify the bad, rude, nasty behavior some people pile on. The majority of our patients are very nice, but others make us cringe when they walk through the door.

It is very uplifing when some of them bring us small Christmas gifts. (Mostly from women, but a few of our male patients, also.)

:thumbup:


----------



## mollyb44

Thank you everyone for your kind words, but it's just a simple act of kindness. It would be a wonderful world we lived in if everyone was kind and thoughtful to one another.But, I guess we need to pessimists to remind us it is better to give than to receive. to bad the pessimist get or do neither. Their name won't be in book on judgment day.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Oh how wonderful to give little homemade gifts which are then an extension of yourself. It makes you memorable in a very wonderful way to the recipients.

As a retired CRNA, it was always special when someone actually remembered us, who work in the O.R., wear masks most of the time & usually are forgotten since we're mostly out of sight.

Bless you for your giving.


----------



## kittysgram

bigtimeyarnie said:


> That was inappropriate and quite frankly none of your business.


----------



## craftyone51

bigtimeyarnie said:


> That was inappropriate and quite frankly none of your business.


I so agree!


----------



## RIO

Wow, really? How rude of you! I have to agree with others, it's the thought and it's NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!

How do you know if she didn't have many years of a relationship with this dr. and staff? Or that they may have saved her life even?!

Wow, how thoughtless, rude and opinionated your tacky comment was and is! This member did a very loving, thoughtful and kind gesture towards her Doctor and staff!

I say, KUDOS to this member!



kittykatzmom said:


> Why didn't you take them to someone who doesn't get gifts?


----------

